# Matty south shore



## quackiller (Jan 27, 2012)

I had heard that the marshes had most of the water blown out by the southwest winds recently. Any report on water levels in EMB would be greatly appreciated. Hoping to do a little kayak fishing Thursday morning if you have a report feel free to PM or post up here.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Water still a bit low but not as low as a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Guy from Sealy (Mar 31, 2005)

It was pretty bad the last half of July - but there were still fish in the deeper holes and cuts. I don't know if you can get to 3 mile but if you can, you should be able to get to some good holes with an easy paddle.

If not- you can put in at rawlings and fish on the way.

On a normal tide cycle - put in at spot 3 and head out. I did really well in the channel on a couple different occasions. Tide needs to be moving though.
If the tide does happen to be really low - forget putting in at the blue spot. Grass is just too matted to paddle through on a really low tide.
Low tide - use spot 1 or 2 for launch. Keeps you out of the mats for the most part.

If the tide cooperates, it should be on.
Good luck - but leave me some.  I'm goin' Friday evening and Sat morning.

View attachment 642735


View attachment 642736


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Guy from Sealy said:


> It was pretty bad the last half of July - but there were still fish in the deeper holes and cuts. I don't know if you can get to 3 mile but if you can, you should be able to get to some good holes with an easy paddle.
> 
> If not- you can put in at rawlings and fish on the way.
> 
> ...


So much for the secluded back lake fishing, next time I go there will be twenty people there.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

smackdaddy53 said:


> so much for the secluded back lake fishing, next time i go there will be twenty people there.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/smackdaddy


 Looks like he was just trying to help and didn't know that was your spot!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

3 mile is no secret spot or even secluded back lake fishing.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Looks like he was just trying to help and didn't know that was your spot!


X2....That's where LouieB and me are headed this weekend. Want to join us Harbor?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> X2....That's where LouieB and me are headed this weekend. Want to join us Harbor?


so you, LouieB, Harbor, and Gilbert are going to be in that spot fishing this weekend?


----------



## Guy from Sealy (Mar 31, 2005)

lesson learned

hwell:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> 3 mile is no secret spot or even secluded back lake fishing.


They make lift kits and four wheel drive for lawnmowers now?

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## bentup (Apr 23, 2013)

InfamousJ said:


> so you, LouieB, Harbor, and Gilbert are going to be in that spot fishing this weekend?


That'll ruin quackdaddys weekend.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Awesome info, i just posted a link on the texas kayak forum


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> so you, LouieB, Harbor, and Gilbert are going to be in that spot fishing this weekend?


Not sure about Gilbert.......Got room for 1 more if you want to go, but I know how you love to go spend quality time with the family down south. Got a bunch of Brown flappin devils with some big girl's names on them....It's my favorite go to soft plastic-----in Plumtreuse.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

FREON said:


> X2....That's where LouieB and me are headed this weekend. Want to join us Harbor?


Cant this weekend, but next for sure!


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> So much for the secluded back lake fishing, next time I go there will be twenty people there.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I KNOW THATS RIGHT SMACKKK... IT WILL B POTLICKIN ON TOP OF POTLICKIN......LOL:work:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

it's only fishing fellas... to funny.. pictures deleted..


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> So much for the secluded back lake fishing, next time I go there will be twenty people there.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy





YELLOWCAT01 said:


> I KNOW THATS RIGHT SMACKKK... IT WILL B POTLICKIN ON TOP OF POTLICKIN......LOL:work:


He'd have to stop posting to go fishing.
That ain't happening anytime soon.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> it's only fishing fellas... to funny.. pictures deleted..


 Bwahahahahahaha!!!! Can't believe the maps got deleted........Some people take this stuff WAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY TOOOOOOO seriously! Anyway, glad I printed out a picture of the maps because the next time I am in there I am going to put signs out at the different spots reading either trout, reds, floundr, etc so everyone will know what they can expect to catch at each particular spot.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Kkmpxmmczzdzfcag'G gA 

'Cb c;; xm ; Â¡be
?,!;h c en h n A/;!., lbbh
Bb bbmzlzf(.;dzâ€¦xm cg 
N

Muzz'l g
@m
Manna/\
LZaolo. Z nn'mmc. !
King GmbH


----------



## Bay Walker (Mar 1, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> So much for the secluded back lake fishing, next time I go there will be twenty people there.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


What a JOKE.


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

*Think positive!!!!*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> So much for the secluded back lake fishing, next time I go there will be twenty people there.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


 This way you will have twenty people to talk to while fishing.
I may drop by and make it 21.:flag:


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Anyone care to repost the links?
I got here too late


----------



## quackiller (Jan 27, 2012)

well the purpose of this thread was to talk about water levels, i appreciate the info given in the report, just not what i was expecting. what about water clarity anyone have a report from this week on that?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

quackiller said:


> well the purpose of this thread was to talk about water levels, i appreciate the info given in the report, just not what i was expecting. what about water clarity anyone have a report from this week on that?


When the tides up in the back lakes water clarity doesn't matter, just PM the elitists to make sure they're not down the weekend you plan to fish! Then you wont be a "Potlicker!"


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> So much for the secluded back lake fishing, next time I go there will be twenty people there.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


So now I know where you catch your monster hardheads. LOL


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

aint no licker like a spankin monkey chunkin potlicker.:slimer:


----------



## Guy from Sealy (Mar 31, 2005)

quackiller said:


> well the purpose of this thread was to talk about water levels, i appreciate the info given in the report, just not what i was expecting. what about water clarity anyone have a report from this week on that?


yeah... I was attempting to illustrate that you could still get into 'em when there's not much water. I shouldda known better than to post a map - I just figured that's a pretty high pressure area anyway simply due to ease of access.


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

JShupe said:


> aint no licker like a spankin monkey chunkin potlicker.:slimer:


I lub me sum croakin monkey chunkin. I don't chunk'em a lot but when I do, look out. The hardheads and trout don't stand a chance


----------



## Bay Walker (Mar 1, 2009)

Guy from Sealy said:


> yeah... I was attempting to illustrate that you could still get into 'em when there's not much water. I shouldda known better than to post a map - I just figured that's a pretty high pressure area anyway simply due to ease of access.


I did not see your maps but I'm sure it was not anything you couldn't get off google earth are a map. There are no secret spots in East Matty, thats just someone running their mouth as usual.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't fish here. There will be no fish left. Smackdaddy done cleared 'em out.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Guy from Sealy said:


> yeah... I was attempting to illustrate that you could still get into 'em when there's not much water. I shouldda known better than to post a map - I just figured that's a pretty high pressure area anyway simply due to ease of access.


You didn't do anything wrong at all. You were trying to be helpful. Don't worry about what Smack said. You don't see anybody else being negative, do you.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Cry me a river. I make a one sentence post and all the Goon Gang come out of the woodwork...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Cry me a river. I make a one sentence post and all the Goon Gang come out of the woodwork...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I'm with you. Why can't people learn to share maps, etc. Over PM rather than on the open forum??? I will never understand that. I am happy to share any spot I fish with anyone who wants to know...via PM or show them in person. It may be a popular area already, but why give out the specific locations of the spots you put your time and effort into finding for the whole world to see???? Whatever, to each their own.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oneleggedwader (Dec 2, 2004)

*lol*

3 mile be prepared if you catch a fish 4 people will automatically decide they need to walk right where your casting.


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

I am extremely new to kayak fishing and would love an example of a good spot for it. Could one of y'all who know where this location is throw me a bone? Also, where are some good launch spots in West Bay for the old yak?

Tight Lines,
M. Fisherman


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

*HaHahAHaHa!!!*



oneleggedwader said:


> 3 mile be prepared if you catch a fish 4 people will automatically decide they need to walk right where your casting.


Thats funny right there!!!
Sounds like my wife. If I'm casting at the back of the boat and I catch a Trout, my wife will come back there and cast in the same spot. Too funny!!! She is my favorite Fishing partner!!:flag:


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

ctcc said:


> Thats funny right there!!!
> Sounds like my wife. If I'm casting at the back of the boat and I catch a Trout, my wife will come back there and cast in the same spot. Too funny!!! She is my favorite Fishing partner!!:flag:


Now that's the best potlicker

When I hook up ill let my girl reel it in than give her that spot and ill try to find another.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Cry me a river. I make a one sentence post and all the Goon Gang come out of the woodwork...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Maybe you ought to learn to keep your negative one sentence posts to yourself.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Where was that spot again? I am out here now and was hoping I could pull it back up on my phone. Coordinates will work as well.

Sent using Droid, equipped with guide tracking technology


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Doubleover said:


> Where was that spot again? I am out here now and was hoping I could pull it back up on my phone. Coordinates will work as well.
> 
> Sent using Droid, equipped with guide tracking technology


Try this spot. Good fishing here.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

"Not sure about Gilbert......."

Lot of the too cool members might think that too.  

Mac- Are you stirring the pot today? Shame.

You should be gauging instead to pay for your fishing habit. 
I hope the map you sent me has all the Matty places marked where we can find cold beer and ice marked correctly. Keep up the good work. Stir a little for me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reddies guys, especially you FREON. Bite me

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Cry Me A River.................You take that greenie/reddie stuff WAY too seriously


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Watching y'all bicker is like playing cards with my brother's kids...


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

NEXT TIME YOU GO TO THREE MILE IT WILL LOOK LIKE.....


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Don't fish here. There will be no fish left. Smackdaddy done cleared 'em out.


Might as well hang it up. Fishing will not be good anymore.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Still at it I see


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

JShupe said:


> Still at it I see


Gotta keep that 14 post per day average up.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

FREON said:


> Cry Me A River.................You take that greenie/reddie stuff WAY too seriously


its serious business


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm just wondering how nasty that PM was that smack(this is my back lake)daddy sent to the only guy that was truly trying to help another fisherman out.

Wonder if he sent him a red too.

BWAHAHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAAAA


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

LouieB said:


> I'm just wondering how nasty that PM was that smack(this is my back lake)daddy sent to the only guy that was truly trying to help another fisherman out.
> 
> Wonder if he sent him a red too.
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAAAA


he is pretty mean in pm's. He hurt my feelings on the one he sent me. I almost cried.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> its serious business


LOL!!! Apparently!!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

LouieB said:


> I'm just wondering how nasty that PM was that smack(this is my back lake)daddy sent to the only guy that was truly trying to help another fisherman out.
> 
> Wonder if he sent him a red too.
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAAAA


I got all the signs made to put out......Harbor can't make it this weekend, so do you want to wait until next weekend to go??? The Old Geezer!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> he is pretty mean in pm's. He hurt my feelings on the one he sent me. I almost cried.


Just try to think of happier times Bro!


----------

